# what the difference between S5 & S5 team



## leon1 (Feb 7, 2012)

2012 S5 base vs S5 team. 
I know cervelo said its 100grams difference between the 2 frames. 
plus there is price and color difference between the 2. 

Do they ride the same? 
Is there any more difference between the two?
Do they use the same carbon?
 

also I've heard the drop downtube will get clog up with dirt if you ride it in the rain, is this true ?


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

I've ridden both and they felt the same. Wheel, tire and air pressure choice all have a LOT to do with how either of these frames will ride.

A lot of the 100 gram difference is in the paint. White paint is very heavy. The Team has a different fork but there is only a mild weight difference from the base model S5 fork.

I've seen base S5's ridden in the rain for a few hours and neither of them had any issues at all with clogging up from road grit because of the rain.

I'd say get the Team, white frames can be hard to keep clean if you like to keep a clean bike.


----------



## leon1 (Feb 7, 2012)

j.king said:


> I've ridden both and they felt the same. Wheel, tire and air pressure choice all have a LOT to do with how either of these frames will ride.
> 
> A lot of the 100 gram difference is in the paint. White paint is very heavy. The Team has a different fork but there is only a mild weight difference from the base model S5 fork.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the reply


----------



## dcR3 (May 4, 2012)

Cervelo says they have the same stiffness and strength numbers, so it's only weight. I'd agree its all in the paint and fork. You can save 100 grams in other places for a lot less then $800.


----------

